# Annyeong



## 13th Ghost The Jackal (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello its nice to meet you all, my name is MunHee and I'm obssessed with Jackal from 13 ghost bwahahaha hope to be great friends


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Welcome...I just watched 13 ghosts again the other day- and I made a few head cages for my asylum haunt. he is a great character.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## 13th Ghost The Jackal (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice I love vreepy things and people bwahahahaha


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum! I love that ghost and the movie. I believe it was Master-Macabre that made an impressive Jackal costume.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Welcome to the herd!!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## 13th Ghost The Jackal (Oct 11, 2011)

feel free to add me ^^


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Hello There! Hope you like your new home! Come on in and stay awhile.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

welcome, 13


----------



## 13th Ghost The Jackal (Oct 11, 2011)

Thank you very much


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------

